# Compaq EVO Notebook öffnen



## d2wap (6. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr gleubt nicht, wie lange ich schon google und im Forum hier suche, um herauszufinden, wie ich ein EVO 1050v von Compaq öffnen kann....

Zur Info:
ich habe den Akku entfernt, die Festplatte herausgenommen, die Klappen vom RAM und die danebenliegende Klappe entfernt sowie alle Gehäuseschrauben gelöst (und aufbewahrt  ) und komme nun nicht weiter:

Das Notebook hängt noch in der Mitte und das Gehäuse und lässt sich nicht lösen.


Da ich aber nicht (ganz) doof bin, habe ich schon gelesen, dass andere Notebooks unter der Tastatur eine versteckte Schraube haben - leider ist das Notebook so konzipoert, dass die Tastatur nicht abnehmbar/herausnehmbar ist, sondern scheinbar am inneren Gehäusedeckel festgeschraubt ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gerne auch Bilder 


Danke.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. März 2007)

Mh... erstmal ein paar Fragen:

Wie zum Teufel kommt man auf die Idee ein Notebook auseinander zunehmen 
sprich: Was sind deine Hintergründe *g*

Du kannst die Tasten entfernen, indem du die Taste an der oberen Kante der jeweiligen Taste anfässt und nach oben (räumlich gesehen) bewegst... das solltest du allerdings mit vorsicht tun, da die Plastikteile relativ leicht zerbrechen (also die unter den Tasten)

Und du solltest darüber nachdenken, ob es vllt vom Hersteller beabsichtigt ist, dass man es nicht noch mehr demontieren kann


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2007)

Den Hintergrund erläutere ich gerne:
Über das Notebook ist Cola gelaufen.
Zur Zeit gehen nur 3 oder 4 Tasten (da wo keine Cola gelandet ist) - sowie das Touchpad (und das nur sehr unkontrolliert) - wobei die Maus eher nebensache ist, denn ich schließe ja sowieso eine externe Maus an... aber es geht mir um die Tastatur...

Daher möchte ich an die Tastatur, um diese zu reinigen bzw. alle Kontakte zu säubern und so weiter... Es wäre toll die Tastatur wieder zun Laufen zu bringen.


Aber noch ein kleiner Zusatz: Den Versuch eine Taste zu entfernen (habe mit der SPACE-Taste angefangen - denn die schien mir dann groß genug zu sein, damit ich beim Pfriemeln nix kaputt mache *g) habe ich ich schnell aufgegeben, weil cih mir unsicher war die  Plastikhalterungen abzubrechen etc.

Der Hersteller (HP / Compaq) wird schon seine Gründe haben das so zu machen: Geld mit dem Srervice und der Reparatur verdienen :suspekt: 
Und eine Reparatur über den Hersteller kommt nicht in Frage. ;-)



----
edit
Problem gelöst.
Mit etwas "sanfter Gewalt" geht alles.
Die verdeckten Schrauben unter der Abdeckung konnten durch Tricksen entfernt werden und die Tastatur konnte dann herausgezogen werden.
Nun bin ich mal gespannt, inwieweit ich alles reinigen kann und inwieweit das Ganze dann wiederfunktioniert.


----------



## keulehh (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich muß auch mein Compaq EVO öffnen, da der Bildschirm nur geht wenn das Gehäuse gegenüber der Bildschirmhalterung nicht festgeschraubt ist. 
@d2wap: Hast Du vielleicht Bilder?

Gruss
keulehh


----------



## d2wap (16. Juli 2007)

Hm.
Im Wesentlichen alle Gehäuseschrauben entfernen (alle Gumminipel weg *g)
Danach eben die Tastatur rausziehen (das hat bei mir ne Ewigkeit gebraucht)
Somit kann auch die letzte Gehäuseschraube entfernt werden.

Wenn das Gehäuse abgenommen ist, kommt man an die Schrauben, die das Display festhalten: Tadaa 

Nicht allzuschwer.

Bilder hab ich keine - und das Notebook is inzwischen auch wieder ganz und voll funktionstüchtig.


----------

